# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  Recommend a rifle...

## Frodo

What factory rifle would meet the following criteria:

Extremely well made (fantastic workmanship, great trigger, crisp action...)
Made by a company with great customer service/after sales support
Very accurate
Impervious to weather (i.e no need to get it cerakoted)
Very durable
Something you'd be happy owning for the rest of your life, and not feel tempted to ditch after a month of use.

And nothing ridiculous like a Rigby or Westley Richards (although I do think they are amazing, and set the standard in workmanship).

Intended use: Hunting - shots out to 600m max.
Environment: Fiordland, Otago, Westcoast
Weight: Don't care
Budget: 5k max

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Sako

----------


## longrange308

Blazer

----------


## buzzman

> Sako


sako 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Frodo

So many Sako sluts on this forum. The last 85 I had wasn't ejecting cases properly, and it seemed to be an issue with other people's 85's as well. 

As for Blaser- how does the finish hold up in wet environments? I've heard they don't. Can anyone shed some light on this @gimp

----------


## Fireflite

I wouldn't call a Sako Soft Touch stock "Very durable" as you only have to look at them and the coating wears off so you better go for a Carbonlight!

----------


## Frodo

> I wouldn't call a Sako Soft Touch stock "Very durable" as you only have to look at them and the coating wears off so you better go for a Carbonlight!


I hate the flimsy stocks on the 85 Finnlights, and I'm not keen on buying a rifle and changing the stock. 

Carbonlights seem overpriced.

How are the Sauer 202's/404's?

----------


## Russian 22.

Maybe a new mauser?

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## Frodo

> Maybe a new mauser?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


I had a nice Mauser 98 custom, but foolishly sold it. Was built amazingly well - in saying that, it wasn't particularly scope friendly.  

I've held factory Mauser M12's and they're rubbish in comparison. Actions are quite toy-like in comparison to 98 actions. The M03 might be okay. The factory made 98's are over 10k, though.

----------


## Russian 22.

> I had a nice Mauser 98 custom, but foolishly sold it. Was built amazingly well, however. 
> 
> I've held factory Mauser M12's and they're rubbish in comparison. The M03 might be okay. The factory made 98's are over 10k, though.


Damn.

I have a re barreled ww2 k 98 k. It's quite nice for a war time production. Was yours based on one of those or a newly built one?

Well that's them out then.

----------


## Frodo

> Damn.
> 
> I have a re barreled ww2 k 98 k. It's quite nice for a war time production. Was yours based on one of those or a newly built one?
> 
> Well that's them out then.




That was the Mauser I had. Was nice for what it was...

Sounds like you've got a cool rifle! Post some pics.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Russian 22.

That's a nice bit of walnut. Lovely finish. 



308 win. She likes it rough as when I treat her good she acts tough to get. But when I cycle it with a bit of force she cooperates haha.

----------


## Frodo

Cool rifle. 98 actions are nice and reliable. Something you can keep for years and choose to build on if the need arises.

----------


## Nibblet

Blasers will rust if you don't take care of them. Lovely action and balanced rifle though and accurate.

----------


## Frodo

What about Shultz and Larsen? They look mint. Very glossy finish (doubt it'll rust easily), and they seem to be very well made and super accurate going by reviews...

----------


## chainsaw

Given your wish list & a $5k budget I’d go for a custom build on CF stock. You’ll get what u want and should have change left over 
Sako should have stuck with the 75.

----------


## jakewire

Sako 75 Fin in 7mm mag or possibly  308 if the shots arn't to long..

----------


## Mathias

Sako   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Russian 22.

> Cool rifle. 98 actions are nice and reliable. Something you can keep for years and choose to build on if the need arises.


Only cost 400 bucks too 👍😀

No clue what I'll do if I ever shoot the barrel out. Maybe re chamber in 264 or 284.  Or just another 308.

----------


## Beetroot

Tikka T3.

I can sell you one for $4700 if you like, save yourself a few bucks.

----------


## camo wsm

Christensen arms? Maybe? Same as @chainsaw I'd go custom Never had any firsthand experience with Christensen but they look good

----------


## kokako

Sako

----------


## Brian

Shultz and Larsen would be my pick. Action like silk.

----------


## Brian

Shultz and larsen would be my pick. Try and get one to handle. Action like silk.

----------


## Brian

Try and get a shultz and larsen to handle. Action like silk.

----------


## takbok

Tikka T3X.

----------


## Brian

sorry about that something's playing up.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Or, get a rifle built for you then you can get everything YOU want in a rifle, not just a rifle designed for the masses

----------


## Taff

I note you said great customer service ? If so don,t by Sako or Tikka as both are part of Beretta, who,s customer service and ability to supply parts for rifles and shotguns has a lot to be desired.

----------


## Sideshow

Even Sako will rust! So will stainless for that matter New Zealand is a very harsh environment for rifles and shotguns to live in being your no more than 60miles from the Coast.
Find an action that you like and then go from there.
Barrels are an expendable item! They only last so long. 
I'd buy an old BSA action our the like and build on that. You can tune the trigger easily on the CF2 models.
Buy a nice weather prof stock...the Stug ones look nice as. Barrels true flite seem to make a very good product.
So prices Action $200 to $300.
Choice of cartridge  :Zomg:  :XD:  :Wink:  OH HERE WE GO :Thumbsup: 
True flite barrel ultra match $810.75
Stug stock ? Sorry you our someone else will need to do this home work.
Looks like you now have some change left over for a nice trip :Thumbsup:  with a gun custom for you :Wink:

----------


## Tahr

Yes, the S&L are nice as @Brian says.

Blued steel but they are proper blue and proper steel. Mine has never rusted and its had a hard life (the basic "Classic" model). Lots of dings and scrapes on the barrel and stock but they don't affect it - the internals are still perfect. The action is like an oiled piston and they are as accurate as. 

Mine is 15 years old and been all over the country with me. Never missed a beat. Never lost zero. Would have fired maybe 1000 rounds and still shoots tiny groups. Its so reliable and so predictable its almost boring. My Grandchildren will end up with it.

----------


## Micky Duck

well Thar if that rifle is good enough for Tilly its got to be just the bees knees Mate....
with the budget you are setting you can pretty much take your pick..... plurry good optics would be my first spend with that much dosh.... the Howas have great reputation for accuracy out of the box as you not too fussed about weight....or as others have said go custom....MAYBE give Greg at NZHunter a ring and see what they can do as they seem to have some very nice builds going on.....

----------


## sneeze

Having a bit to do with a good friends  S&L victory Ill add a vote.  Very nice piece of wood and switch barrel as well.
 S&L are currently making a fast twist 243 barrel for it on order.

----------


## Frodo

Some good suggestions guys.

I'm not too keen on a custom rifle as I don't really have a specialized type of use (e.g long-range) in mind. Just want a well-built carry rifle which I can lug around the mountains for many years to come, without needing to take it to the gunsmith for a bedding job etc,etc. 

With that said - I've put in an order for a Schultz and Larsen Classic DL in 6.5x55. I love the traditional look, it's got some glowing reviews, and if Tahr's one is going strong after 15 years, there must be something good going for them.

----------


## Frodo

> I note you said great customer service ? If so don,t by Sako or Tikka as both are part of Beretta, who,s customer service and ability to supply parts for rifles and shotguns has a lot to be desired.


I've had to deal with Beretta once when I had my last Sako - to my amusement, I had to go through Hunting and Fishing in order to communicate with Beretta, which is basically like adding shit to a shit sandwich...

----------


## Sideshow

@Frodo but that is what custom means built for your needs!
Not someone else's!
So find that action get ya cartridge then ya barrel stock it d your in the clear a rifle for your needs! :Thumbsup: 
I'll get some picks up of my needs in a day our so it will be in the blue and walnut section :Thumbsup:  and it came in at way under ya 5k :Thumbsup:

----------


## norsk

Here are some Sauer Rifles for you to have a look at.

http://www.sauer.de/en/products/bolt...les/s-101.html

----------


## Sideshow

> @Frodo but that is what custom means built for your needs!
> Not someone else's!
> So find that action get ya cartridge then ya barrel stock it d your in the clear a rifle for your needs!
> I'll get some picks up of my needs in a day our so it will be in the blue and walnut section and it came in at way under ya 5k


Was ment to add patience!! And a big dose of it! It's taken me two and a half years to get mine in my hot little hands :Zomg: 
But it's just what I wanted :Thumbsup:

----------


## Frodo

I've defaulted on the Schultz and Larsen. 

Buying a Brno Model 21 off Graeme Champion instead with double set triggers, double square bridge, open sights and in great condition. Will turn it into a kick arse custom rifle with new pad, stock (once I can afford it, and keep the original as it is), and put on some quick detach rings.

Will make for a great stalking rifle. Probably not so much a long ranger though, and the blued finish isn't as weather resistant as stainless. But the finishes on the model 21/22/Zg47's are supposedly some of the best ever. 

I love the lines on it, and that it's got iron sights.

----------


## Frodo

Here's one Peter Ryan did up:




Looks phenomenal.

----------


## jakewire

What caliber Frodo

----------


## Frodo

> What caliber Frodo


 8x57

----------


## Sideshow

That’s what I got but in BSA CF2 with the double set triggers. 
I’ll get those pics out. 
New Zealand Walnut | NZ Walnut – Gun and Rifle Blanks Supplier, New Zealand Here’s where I got my walnut from. Brian has a 25% off at the moment on some stock :Thumbsup: 
8X57 was what I wanted but could not get the barrel so went 7X57 and still happy

----------


## Frodo

Whose built/building you the stock, sideshow?

Cheers for the link, I'll have a look!

----------


## Boaraxa

Was going to suggest a Mauser M12 Impact in 308 I have one here its a really nice rifle , the build action all very good , feeds ejects flawlessly ,the decocker is pretty neat , trigger 2.5lb , cant see my self parting with it .

----------


## nor-west

A good choice on the BRNO. I had a ZG47, had an action to rival Tahr's Shultz and Larsen. The 8x57 will do everything a 308 or 30-06 will do, mine likes the Speer 170 and a full case of 2208. The one you have bought looks a real nice firearm.

----------


## Sideshow

> Whose built/building you the stock, sideshow?
> 
> Cheers for the link, I'll have a look!


Phil Turner of Bozard & Co here in the UK....but I'm sure you can find a good stock builder in NZ

----------


## Sarvo

He is a old thread that may interest you Frodo

https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....d-stock-26559/

Kevin Gaskell did my Custom rifles

----------


## Frodo

> Phil Turner of Bozard & Co here in the UK....but I'm sure you can find a good stock builder in NZ


Didn't realise you were in the UK mate! Geez, you've really got some crazy good options over there.

----------


## stevodog

Von Gruff at the "other pub" does nice work and has been generous with his advice to me on stock finishing.

----------


## MSL

this is one I had from Gary/von gruff, its pretty nice.

----------


## Frodo

I've met Mr Keown - yep, he does amazing work. Last time I got I'm touch with him he was quite busy with his knife making.

Bloody nice rifle, @MSL. Dig the grain pattern. What action?

----------


## MSL

belgian fn Mauser

----------


## Sarvo

> belgian fn Mauser


Simaler to mine SMSL
here is a pic of the orgin action Co

----------


## Sarvo

Mine are Kevin Gaskell stocks and Allan Carr Paraparaumu (Doc) did most of the smithing work

Lovely stock - yours looks great - what calibre ?

----------


## Frodo

Fckn nice rifles guys.

----------


## MSL

404 Jeffery and it is no longer mine

----------


## Sarvo

QUOTE=MSL;662459]404 Jeffery and it is no longer mine[/QUOTE]

Christ - I thought my x 9.3x62 was a canon
Did your fire the Forking thing  :Mouse:

----------


## Sarvo

> Fckn nice rifles guys.


You have just joined the club of us "old fashioned guys"   :36 1 11:  :36 1 11:  :36 1 11:  :36 1 11:

----------


## MSL

Fired about 200 rounds, mostly 350gr cast loads at 1900fps, but some 400 or 450gr loads at 2300-2400fps. The latter were real teeth rattlers.

----------


## jakewire

I have my 9.3x62 going at 2260 with the 286gr  and honestly I'm not too sure just how much faster I'd want a lightweight Husky to go.
My immediate thoughts after using it on Sunday  to crack some Nth Otago limestone rocks  are... not much.

----------


## Frodo

> I have my 9.3x62 going at 2260 with the 286gr  and honestly I'm not too sure just how much faster I'd want a lightweight Husky to go.
> My immediate thoughts after using it on Sunday  to crack some Nth Otago limestone rocks  are... not much.


I hope you carried some of that rock with you and didn't just leave it out to rot in the sun!

----------


## jakewire

There is a fair bit around there.

----------


## Frodo

> Fired about 200 rounds, mostly 350gr cast loads at 1900fps, but some 400 or 450gr loads at 2300-2400fps. The latter were real teeth rattlers.


Ah! I recognise that rifle. You sold it to Stug, right? I bought the other rifle in that pair (a 7x57) but sold it earlier this year.

404 a bit too much for rabbits don't you think?

----------


## Sarvo

> Ah! I recognise that rifle. You sold it to Stug, right? I bought the other rifle in that pair (a 7x57) but sold it earlier this year.
> 
> 404 a bit too much for rabbits don't you think?


We must be all one sick Family  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sideshow

I see no checking on the fence leaning one?
Any reason why you left it off?
Like the grain and stock shape though :Thumbsup: 
Bluing looks to be absolutely spot on too :Thumbsup:

----------


## MSL

> Ah! I recognise that rifle. You sold it to Stug, right? I bought the other rifle in that pair (a 7x57) but sold it earlier this year.
> 
> 404 a bit too much for rabbits don't you think?


Too much for rabbits? Nah, never too much. Perfect for goats and feral cattle.

----------


## MSL

> I see no checking on the fence leaning one?
> Any reason why you left it off?
> Like the grain and stock shape though
> Bluing looks to be absolutely spot on too


Gary never got round to checkering the stock and I wasnt fussed either way.  Bluing was top notch.

----------


## Sideshow

Ok cool I've redone a couple shotguns and it's a shit of a job. One slip and  :Yuush:  start again :Sad:

----------


## Russian 22.

What about a Lithgow? 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## mucko

I was going to say Thompson centre topped with some good glass but with a 5k budget maybe look at a styer.

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Ask @Boaraxa about his new Mauser Man that thing has some neat features and it can shoot

----------

